# Home theater connection....I am sure these questions have been answered



## bobcpa (Jan 8, 2007)

I need help....here is my setup.....

Samsung f8000 60 " television (1 HDMI ARC, 3 other HDMI connections, 1 digital optical)
First generation Direct Tv HD DVR (has 1 HDMI and 1 digital optical)
Harman Kardon SB 35 soundbar (1 HDMI ARC and 1 digital optical, ability to process 5.1 signal)
Pioneer DVD player (not blue ray, component and S video connections only)

What is the best way to hook all of this up to to get the best possible sound? Please be very specific with your suggestions and keep abbreviations to a minimum ( don't assume I know all of the technical jargon; because I don't)

Any help is MUCH appreciated. 

Bob


----------



## kaminar (Mar 25, 2012)

Based on the limited info, I'd go with HDMI for picture and optical for sound. Open the Samsung tv user guide for more details. Best quick guess is 1) HDMI from HDDVR to Samsung; 2) optical from Samsung to HKSB; 3) Component from DVD to Samsung. Could be the DVD is the weak link, without component connections on other devices. Time for blu-ray player? Pick the Oppo 103 

Have you tried connecting your setup yet? What has worked?

Good luck!

-=K=-


----------



## bobcpa (Jan 8, 2007)

Laminar, thank you so much. So, regarding your suggestion of optical from tv to soundbar....then, what is the purpose of HDMI ARC and why would I not use this instead of optical from tv to soundbar?


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

HDMI from your DirecTV HD DVR to the HDMI 1 port on the SB35.

HDMI from the TV port on the SB35 to your TV's HDMI (ARC) port.

Optical audio from your DVD player to the SB35.

Component video from your DVD player to the TV.

When you are watching DirecTV your TV should be on the HDMI (ARC) input, and your SB35 should be on the HDMI 1 input.

When you are using the apps built into your TV the SB35 should be on the HDMI ARC input.

When you are watching a DVD your TV should be on the component inputs and your SB35 should be on the Digital Optical input.


----------

